# Tivo Premiere + Cisco STA1520 TA problems



## reebok (Jan 16, 2007)

Since almost day 1, I have had problems with the tivo premiere freezing. What I mean by that is it will not accept any remote control commands, though the yellow light lights up so I know it received it and the tv controls still work (volume, power). The remote continues to work fine on my other series 2 tivo. after hours of troubleshooting on my own since tivo was useless, I pinpointed it to the tuning adapter. It may be the RS values getting too high and the tivo is trying to correct them and using all of its processing power to do that instead of other things. just a guess from a tivo support chat thread I saw on on this forum. the tv itself will show whatever its on, even when tivo isn't responding (whether it's a channel or a tivo screen). my rs values are in the hundreds, sometimes thousands, but go to 0 and 1 when I take out the TA. I ran the tivo 7 days straight with 0 problems while waiting on a new tuning adapter to come. I have had 2 TA's so far. The other issue I have is I get "searching signal on cable" on every single channel (analog, digital, hd, sdv) quite often, especially during prime time hours. this also resolves by removing the TA and sometimes having to reboot the premiere. I have an RMA for this unit, but wanted to post here to see if anyone has any tips or advice. I have bright house cable which used to be time warner and I think is still a division of them.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

There is a bug with TiVo Premiere with Tuning Adapter attached. See this thread for other documented cases of this problem:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559

RMA of TiVo unit probably won't fix the problem seeing as others (including myself) are having the problem as well. Also, I have a TiVo S3 OLED unit with Tuning Adapter attached which works very well and doesn't have this problem while my Premiere unit with Tuning Adapter does have the problem, so that points to the problem being a TiVo Premiere software (driver) issue and not the Tuning Adapter. 14.6 software seemed to improve things but did not completely fix the problem. With 14.5 software I was having this issue every other day. With 14.6 it's more like every 5 days or so and usually requires a cold boot to fix.

If you do continue to talk to customer support about this problem please point them to above thread as evidence of others having the same issue. Perhaps TiVo will need to start a beta program with volunteers having the problem to try and get the issue resolved. I'll sign up for such a program.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I just sent a P.M. to TiVoJerry about this issue and referenced to the thread I linked to above as a pointer as I believe there are enough people with this issue warranting a look by TiVo engineering. Hopefully this can lead to a beta program with volunteers to look into the issue.


----------



## reebok (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks. I did read that thread, among many others, but I wasn't able to find what I think is a much bigger issue of "searching for signal on cable" on all channels. if you go to signal strength meter, all channels are in the 80's or 90's with a black screen. or did I miss that part? the thread was pretty lengthy.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I have had the Premier about 3 weeks and also have the Cisco tuning adapter (on Cablevision system). The first day I got a few times where a message popped up about the adapter, but since then it has worked flawlessly. I have never had it reboot, never a problem with the Tivo not responding. So maybe there is hope that it can work flawlessly for you. Of course it has only been 3 weeks for me, but it seems like the problems people are seeing are pretty frequent.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

reebok said:


> thanks. I did read that thread, among many others, but I wasn't able to find what I think is a much bigger issue of "searching for signal on cable" on all channels. if you go to signal strength meter, all channels are in the 80's or 90's with a black screen. or did I miss that part? the thread was pretty lengthy.


 That thread is discussing in particular the issue where TiVo Premiere no longer responds to remote control commands even though orange LED lights up which is one of the symptoms you mentioned you are seeing. That thread has several users posting about same problem they have run into, and I think all of them with Tuning Adapter. The other symptoms you describe I have not experienced.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I went with FiOS and only need the cable card, do not need the TA. All my TiVo Premiere issues have seemed to go away. No locking up. Wonderful. Glad I made the change to FiOS. No tuning channel issues or anything of the like.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

The last couple TAs I've seen installed actually performed a software update when they were first plugged in. That's on the Cox network in Phoenix. They seem to perform much better after that update. 

Just FYI, it also seems to work better in the lower USB port on the TiVo HD. Don't know if that carried over to the TP, but I doubt it.


----------

